# Football Manager 2020



## Gas (17 Novembre 2020)

Ok, faccio outing... gioco a Football Manager.
Da ragazzo ci giocavo molto, negli ultimi anni fra lavoro e altro avevo molto accantonato. Ho giocato un pochetto a FM18 ma non mi piaceva molto, da un paio di settimane (complice l'essere capitato a caso su un ottimo canale youtube) sto giocando a FM20.

Condivido le mie impressioni nel caso qualcuno ci giochi e abbia l'ardire di ammetterlo qui 

La prima cosa che mi sento di dire è che è un poco troppo facile, alla prima stagione con il Milan ho vinto il campionato e la coppa UEFA. Ho venduto Romagnoli (55M) a Luglio e Calabria (25M), Casti (20M) e Musacchio (13M) a Gennaio e un po' di ragazzini a due spicci. Acquisti: Milenkovic (55M), Boga (15M), Vlahovic (25M, lui a Gennaio).

La seconda stagione però è quella che veramente mi a dire che è troppo facile, non ho comprato nessun "nome" ma solo qualche giocatore che ho trovato guardando le statistiche che mi interessavano e molti altri ragazzini. Ecco, sto dominando il campionato e facendo sfracelli anche in champions. Spesso faccio turn-over massiccio schierando i ragazzini di 17-19 anni convinto di perdere e invece il più delle volte stravinco con goleade inimmaginabili.

Cosa mi piace:
- In linea generale, ed è difficile da razionalizare, è lineare, godibile. Mi sto divertendo.
- Scouting, ho trovato il sistema di stelline e di scouting molto migliore rispetto al passato. Non basta andare nella ricerca e trovi tutti i giocatori della galassia, e le stelline non sono completamente affidabili. Questa è una buona cosa.

Cosa non mi piace:
- Troppo facile
- Gli 1 contro 1 degli attaccanti contro i portieri (ce ne saranno 10 a partita) sono completamente rotti. Nonostante siano le occasioni più nitide immaginabili, non si segna MAI. Oh, MAIIII, quasi ridicolo. Per dare numeri a caso ma che rendono l'idea, un giocatore che si invola in campo aperto e arriva solo davanti al portiere segna forse una volta ogni 30 occasioni del genere. Quando guardi la partita e vedi che il tuo attaccante sta arrivando solo davanti al portiere sai già perfettamente che non segnerà, non nutri neppure la speranza.


----------



## Rikyg83 (17 Novembre 2020)

Qual è la tua formazione tipo?


----------



## Gas (17 Novembre 2020)

Rikyg83 ha scritto:


> Qual è la tua formazione tipo?



Intendi la tattica o la formazione?
La tattica 4-2-3-1, è la tattica del Milan ma ho visto cercando un po' su internet che è anche una delle tattiche migliori per FM20, difatti faccio sfracelli.

La formazione titolare è quasi impossibile da snocciolare, ho sempre cambiato tutti i giocatori ma i risultati sono sempre buoni.


----------

